# Need help with my driver...



## KingofSliceNDice (Oct 9, 2006)

First off, I use quite possibly the oldest driver on this board. I use an old school MIDI midsize driver jsut cause its all i can afford at the moment. My problem isnt the distance, but the fact that after my car wreck and with me playing baseball/softball for the last 20 years i cant keep my front foot from opening up on my drive which in turn causes me to live up to my name, BIG TIME SLICE. When i hit it solid, i hit it 260+ but that is less often than i would like. Most of the time my slice doesnt go but about 220, and that is not what a guy my size should be hitting. I dont know what in the world is going on, so if you guys need anymore info on the situation in order to provide help just ask. Thanks in advance.

Da Dicer


----------



## Capn Ramius (Oct 16, 2006)

Work on accuracy first.

It's not your size or strength that will ultimately give you distance, but your technique. A slower, smooth swing that you can ratchet up the power and speed on should be what you're trying to develop.

Slow down your backswing, take it as far back as you can, and follow through every time.

Don't worry about what you 'should' be getting.

Hit the practice range. Keep playing so you'll know what you need to practice.

I suspect you're right about slicing costing you distance.

Stay away from 'magic' balls, clubs, and training aids. That old driver was probably the newest and most expensive when it came out. Stick with it until you find something you really like and can afford. You'll need to make an adjustment, but you'll have something you can build on instead of starting from scratch.

Good luck.


----------

